# I Passed. Finally.



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> PZ is a hellscape thats part of the CT, ET, painttalk, drywalltalk, hvacsite, etc, family of forums.
> 
> *But, diychatroom.com is The nasty, retarded, overweight, step child of the family. 😳*
> 
> ...


Minor correction


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

I thought a plumber only needed to know 4 things
1. Hot’s on the left
2. Cold’s on the right.
2. Sh^t doesn't go uphill.
3. Don’t chew your fingernails.


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

BC Rollin said:


> Is that another forum? What’s the background on that comment? Do tell!! 😃


BC Rollin:

I took CT's advice and attempted to join their sister site, Plumbing Zone. I got a nasty email from an administrator accusing me of spamming and of not being licensed; both are provable lies. I let Cricket know of my rude treatment and she's done nothing. Shows how much CT cares about decade-long contributors here.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Kowboy said:


> BC Rollin:
> 
> I took CT's advice and attempted to join their sister site, Plumbing Zone. I got a nasty email from an administrator accusing me of spamming and of not being licensed; both are provable lies. I let Cricket know of my rude treatment and she's done nothing. Shows how much CT cares about decade-long contributors here.


They're at a growth point it seems where things like that are likely not considered hi-priority... one of the reasons why is you kept posting here anyway, right? So you made a decision to do so after bringing it to their attention, so why would they make it a priority?... Only so much mods can do...

The sad thing is, a lot of companies are exploiting this across the board nowadays... they streamlined things and data-mined everyone to degree to know people patterns versus ROI before considering action... makes sense to an extent, but with the consolidation in certain industries does not bode well for future customer service...


----------



## P Glad (11 mo ago)

Kowboy said:


> For some of those who have been following my saga, I finally passed the Florida Plumbing Examination on my third attempt with a score of 71.25. 70 is passing.
> 
> I took the Camtech classes, all day Saturday and all day Sunday in October, then scored a 55. Camtech lets you come back to class for no extra charge so I spent another Saturday and Sunday with them in December only to be rewarded with a 63.8. Another Saturday and Sunday, took the test on Friday, February 11, and got my results today. Too bad you don't get points for persistence or I'd have 100.
> 
> ...


Congrats. Now get started on the paperwork to get the license!!! The test is just part of it. I hope ypu have already started the prep work. Dbpr has been behind since the pandemic. The good news once they issue the license you can print it out. I always told my customers with everything put together ( from the guys that came into the county office that includes passing the state exam, it took 7-12 months to get the state license.) if all goes well, you should have the license within 3-4 months, maybe a little sooner if you are lucky


----------



## WillSpens (11 mo ago)

Kowboy said:


> For some of those who have been following my saga, I finally passed the Florida Plumbing Examination on my third attempt with a score of 71.25. 70 is passing.
> 
> I took the Camtech classes, all day Saturday and all day Sunday in October, then scored a 55. Camtech lets you come back to class for no extra charge so I spent another Saturday and Sunday with them in December only to be rewarded with a 63.8. Another Saturday and Sunday, took the test on Friday, February 11, and got my results today. Too bad you don't get points for persistence or I'd have 100.
> 
> ...


Wow, congratulations! So many efforts, time, and money were paid off, good job! 
I hope that it will be the time for me to pass the exam, I'll also succeed. But for now, I have to focus on getting my degree, few more months to go!


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

P Glad said:


> Congrats. Now get started on the paperwork to get the license!!! The test is just part of it. I hope ypu have already started the prep work. Dbpr has been behind since the pandemic. The good news once they issue the license you can print it out. I always told my customers with everything put together ( from the guys that came into the county office that includes passing the state exam, it took 7-12 months to get the state license.) if all goes well, you should have the license within 3-4 months, maybe a little sooner if you are lucky


My license was approved about 2 weeks after submission.


----------



## P Glad (11 mo ago)

Kowboy said:


> My license was approved about 2 weeks after submission.


Awesome news!!!! Congrats!!! Lol i could tell you hit a record!!! In my 31 years when i worked for the county i only had one guy tell me he got the license in a week, lol in his case i think he knew someone in Tallahassee! Best of luck in your career!!! 🙂


----------



## A2Zcontracting (Jun 15, 2019)

First off congratulations. Sounds like it was a bit of a headache. I take it the test must get pretty specific on codes for everything possibly plumbing related including gas lines, venting, proper depths, ect? Basically, everything else BUT the kitchen sink?

I remember when I got my GC license there being a bunch of ?s about roof pitch, compressive concrete strength, commercial work and prevailing wage requirements and a lot of other stuff that I had never dealt with in remodeling and probably never will but somehow I passed on my first try. I wish I knew what I actually scored on the test but they don't give you a number just pass/fail. I would imagine i barely got a 71% myself though.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------

